# Pre Tour de Cali party with BOB ROLL!!!!!!



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Pics and vids of the great time we had with Bob Roll.
Check out Big Hair super fan too!!

Vids http://www.bighairsuperfan.com/movies.html
pics http://www.bighairsuperfan.com/photos/main.php


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

nmnmnm - in santa maria?


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Santa Maria ROCKS!!!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I was at the top of San Marcos Pass for last year's ToC and this guy was hanging out just up the road from me. What a fan!


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I drive past your shop on the way to court in SM on a regular basis. However, it's usually before you're open. I'm going to try to stop in when I'm there later in the month.


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

Some more pics of the guy with the 'fro.

You'll have to scroll down a little bit.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Bob's beard rules!*

He would be the ultimate American Civil War reenactor :thumbsup: 

Good to see Scott Clark in the film clips too. Great guy!


----------

